

Can my startup kill reddit? - samwise
http://www.poprl.com

======
Hates_
A couple of questions:

1) Links are categorised, but there seems to be no way to dive or browse the
different categories?

2) What is the significance of the shink at the top?

3) How do I submit a link?

4) How do I mod links up or down?

Currently, far from being a reddit killer I think :/

~~~
samwise
The service is much like TinyURL in that we shrink URLS. We then measure the
click through rate on the new short URL and rank the link appropriately.

We might expand to more categories in the future.

This link might help. [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/poprl-mixes-
reddit-with...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/poprl-mixes-reddit-with-
tinyurl-gets-strange-result/)

------
bigbang
If you explain what holes you are filling which Reddit doesnt maybe we could
answer. In the 10 seconds I spent on the site, I couldn't figure out what it
is. Sorry it looked to me like a digg clone.

------
noodle
no.

but it looks useful and could fill a niche.

------
icey
What, no unicode?

------
geuis
your about us section links to your personal blog. What is the site about, how
does it work?

